# speakers recommendation



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

I upgraded my receiver and works wonders for me. But now i want to upgrade my speakers, any suggestions, my room size is 10x15. And my budget is $500.00 - $700.00. But has to be satallite speakers i live in a townhouse. My setup is a Pioneer Elite vsx-43 receiver, Insignia NS-46L240A13, Sony BD player and Polk Audio RM 6750speakers and Def Tech prosub 600.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cambridge S30 bookshelf and S50 center >
They will wake up your ears to good sound

2 pair S30 - for front and surround
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-way-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Dark-Oak/1.html

The center
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-3-Way-Center-Channel-Speaker-Dark-Oak/1.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Pioneer "Andrew Jones"

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> Cambridge S30 bookshelf and S50 center >
> They will wake up your ears to good sound
> 
> 2 pair S30 - for front and surround
> ...


However a solid deal, which I prefer over the Cambridge is,
the modded Pioneer AAL speakers, from Philharmonic Audio
http://philharmonicaudio.com/folio-me/html/Phil Pages/AALS.html

That is if you can wait till February - they have really taken off.

These are a clear step up from the Pioneer phase 2 speakers,
and are one real solid deal - for a taste of the higher-end.

I have owned the Cambridge S30 and demoed the AAL-BS22,
the AAL is a better speaker, and they favor an NHT type sound.
You can get a 5 piece surround set for $390.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys, they all are in my budget. I've been looking at Def Tech procinema 600 its a little over my budget but I read a lot of good reviews, its a perfect size for my room also. just worried the size of the speakers you guys recommended, my wife will give me a hard time lol


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

mvigo said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, they all are in my budget. I've been looking at Def Tech procinema 600 its a little over my budget but I read a lot of good reviews, its a perfect size for my room also. just worried the size of the speakers you guys recommended, my wife will give me a hard time lol


If you are going to do something like that - then I would go with the
Focal Sib set - the speakers have bigger woofers and will be more rich
and full - Focal makes good stuff. A good price - a pair of sats alone
sell for $395
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_091SBCUB3B/Focal-Sib-Cub3-Black.html

http://www.musicdirect.com/p-4905-focal-sib-compact-speaker-pr.aspx


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Along with what's already been suggested, you might want to consider the Wave Crest Audio HVL-1 speakers.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow they all look great guys, now its time to convince my wife now lol,


----------



## noirx7 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll jump in and add my thumbs up to the Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers. A case of seriously good engineering in an affordable package.


----------

